# Update Available?? webOS 3.0.2 68



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

just got an update notification to install hp webOS 3.0.2 68 anyone done it yet? curious to know what this does and if hp is taking steps to lock this puppy down so no android :tongue2:


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Why would they waste time and money locking down a dead OS? As far as I understand, locking it down has never been their modus operandi.


----------



## bkosh84 (Jul 23, 2011)

Again, it's not a dead os... They are not supporting their HARDWARE but they are still going to support SOFTWARE... Why do people keep getting that mixed up?


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

blank said:


> Why would they waste time and money locking down a dead OS? As far as I understand, locking it down has never been their modus operandi.


the locking down part was more a joke than actual question, but is anyone else seeing this on there tablet??


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

I see, sorry about that.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

my buddy installed it and it added a calculator but thats the only difference he sees on the surface


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Friend of mine is installing it right now.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

I doubt that HP will lock it down. It's designed to be pretty open for developers. Heck, there's not even any "root" needed. Turn on dev mode, use the SDK and you're root.


----------



## micl9 (Aug 23, 2011)

If HP was really smart they would leak (or officially release) a way to completely unlock the devices. Or I guess more to the point indirectly help us succeed at loading Android.
Think about it.
1) We all unlock and it becomes possible to load Android
2) We all load Android (of course)
3) We have now all voided our warranties
4) HP is free and clear (well 99% of us will load Android) of any future headaches (SW or Hardware) from a device they have killed.
5) HP comes out with less cost and, if they officially release a way to unlock, looking like a great consumer oriented company at the same time.


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

bkosh84 said:


> Again, it's not a dead os... They are not supporting their HARDWARE but they are still going to support SOFTWARE... Why do people keep getting that mixed up?


Because if you read between the lines, it becomes pretty clear HP's plans for webOS very likely don't include any of the hardware they've already released.

Almost everything DeWitt has been talking about involves embedded hardware and/or licensing it for embedded hardware.


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

micl9 said:


> If HP was really smart they would leak (or officially release) a way to completely unlock the devices. Or I guess more to the point indirectly help us succeed at loading Android.
> Think about it.
> 1) We all unlock and it becomes possible to load Android
> 2) We all load Android (of course)
> ...


So if HP was really smart, they'd ship the Touchpad in the same condition in which it ships.

BTW, #2 isn't nearly the given you make it out to be. If webOS had the ability to run Android apps (a la Alien Davlik or QNX/BBOS App Player), it would stomp Android in terms of quality. The OS itself is already vastly superior to both Android and iOS, it's just lacking the 3rd party software support.


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

This update was given on 2nd Aug. So no new update or locking as it was given before even it was decided to fire sale touchpads.
All the touchpads are coming with 3.0 webos version, so this update is available for everyone.

Sent from my GT-I5700 using Tapatalk


----------

